# Ryobi RRT 1600-s or Bosch POF 1200 AE



## Dave_022 (Mar 31, 2016)

I am looking to get a router for general diy jobs and making furniture around the house. I have narrowed it down to the two choices above which are about the same price at bunnings here in NZ.

I plan to use it freehand and under a table that i will build.

on the face of it the Ryobi seems to be better; it had micro-adjustment, 1600w and takes 1/2" bits. 

The Bosch however has a smoother plunge action and comes with a tc straight bit rather than what i think is an hss one from Ryobi (so that saves another $20)

I can't seem to find many reviews for the bosch and none for this Ryobi model.

does anyone have any experience with either; and what would you guys go for?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sadly I cannot help with experience on either tool. But in general I think Bosch is a better quality tool than a Ryobi. Doesn't seem to matter if it's a router, jigsaw or miter saw.

And if you ever have a problem, Bosch will always help you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dave. Ryobi tends towards the lower end quality wise as a rule. Bosch tends towards the other end and at least here in North America the customer service is outstanding. Ryobi (One World Technologies, the parent co.) makes many Sears routers and there are issues with getting parts after a few years past production. Bosch keeps parts for a longer period of time on the whole. If they were close to the same price here then most of our NA members would have an easy choice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Dave...

Bosch *has earned *my vote..
Bosch 1617EVSPK in a reconditioned or new...
the better, best, more gooder choice..

2nd to none CS and tech/equipment support...
real work horse...
lasts long time...
they are very good investment protects the bottom line and a substantial value also... 

I think/feel/believe that Bosch to be a most outstanding company...
they have a proven track record (VOE) on manning up to any found rare problems/issues... quite unlike some/most of the other tool manufactures/companies... (VOE)...
(you other guys listening)???

I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... (51 routers alone)...
I started using Bosch in the late 70's to replace tools that weren't making the ''grade''... Many of these tools are still in service.... 

Overall Bosch has less down time, less hassles, less additional monies spent, longevity, planned obsolesce isn't an issue and less all around grief... 
their tools have proven that they have a cost effective track record over and over again...
(this is taking into account tangible and intangible costs)..

if you don't mind mediocre disposable tools.....
buy "other" ....
I'll stay with Bosch... I've learned my lessons...

Everything may not be always a bed of roses but Bosch definitely busts their butts to clear and/or deal with of as many of the thorns as possible so you don't have to......


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

not wanting to hijack the thread I have bosch power tools and they are fine but have a look at www dot bosch-pt dot com dot au , remove spaces & replace dot with . then look up the accessories available for there routers in Australia a quick look at the bosch NZ site seemed to have just as good a range of router accessories as well.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

cocobolo1 said:


> Sadly I cannot help with experience on either tool. But in general I think Bosch is a better quality tool than a Ryobi. Doesn't seem to matter if it's a router, jigsaw or miter saw.
> 
> And if you ever have a problem, Bosch will always help you.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Welcome to the forums Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You get the idea Stick thinks you should go with Bosch??

I do too!!

HJ


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

..."I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... *(51 routers alone)*" Stick, 2016

Now why in the world would anyone need 51 routers? Stick, are you hoarding or waiting for the apocalypse?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> ..."I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... *(51 routers alone)*" Stick, 2016
> 
> Now why in the world would anyone need 51 routers? Stick, are you hoarding or waiting for the apocalypse?


Have you ever seen a full picture of Stick? Didn't you know he now has 51 arms? That's why he needs 51 routers. >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> ..."I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... *(51 routers alone)*" Stick, 2016
> 
> Now why in the world would anyone need 51 routers? Stick, are you hoarding or waiting for the apocalypse?


19 employees...
major production shop and two satellite shops...
job site shop.. (35' gull wing trailer)
the job sites themselves w/o trailer...
service truck...
no changing bits on a project..
RT..
panel cutters..
dedicated D handle slot cutters..
redundancy.. (aka back up)
a router can not be in two places at once nor can it do more than one job at a time...
and have at times needed a couple three more ...

time bit change and set up some time...
it gets into some serious man hours and loss/jeopardy of accuracy..


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> 19 employees...
> major production shop and two satellite shops...
> job site shop.. (35' gull wing trailer)
> the job sites themselves w/o trailer...
> ...


Oh, is that all?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> 19 employees...
> major production shop and two satellite shops...
> job site shop.. (35' gull wing trailer)
> the job sites themselves w/o trailer...
> ...


Oh, OK then. Lowes and CPO have a good sale on Bosch - I think you need at least one more.:grin:


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

I would definitely go with the Bosch Dave. It is hard to compare the routers available in the US as Bosch provides different products, with different ID codes, which are not available in NZ / AU (and different power ratings so no point in importing). Good luck.


----------



## Dave_022 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for all of the advice guys, and thank you for welcoming me to the forum; it is always humbling to be able to ask questions from such a wealth of experience and knowledge.

My gut instinct was that the Bosch felt better and I was about to go out an buy one until... a colleague bought a 1/2" GMC Router a while ago for a job and hasn't really had a need for it since.... is this worth a look or should I just stick to the Bosch.... still undecided if I need 1/2" or not?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

trust us...
you will need a ½'' as well as a ¼' router and the Bosch is a way better machine and the CS/TS is of the like you are not familiar w/...
and get that router as a EVSPK...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Go with the Bosch. Had trouble with Ryobi and Home Depot. HD said my warranty was only for 90 days on a Li battery. Manual said 90 days for commercial use and one year for home use. Haven't been back to HD since.


----------



## GieTac (Jan 19, 2017)

Has anyone tried using ryobi plunge router p1600? I plan to get one.


----------

